# Dove and Duck Hunts in Holmes County



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

If anybody is interested in dove or duck hunting for woodies and ring necks please pm me for price and dates. We have a large area of fields and ponds in Holmes County FL we are opening this area up to the public to offset some of our expenses. You are required to bring all you equipment and have all the proper license for hunting migratory birds in the state of FL. All we are offering is access to the field or pond with a member/guide to help you and a show you to your position in the dove field or where the blinds are. As of now the price is 25$ per gun at the dove shoots and 75 per gun on the ducks and if you want we can do a combo of morning ducks and afternoon dove. Please pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

What kind of Dove fields? planted?


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes all are agriculture fields that are planted in peanuts millet and corn and will be shot once the crops are harvested. All of our fields are planted for harvest(but we wait to harvest till dove season) and we shoot the birds on the fields once we have combined them.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

This guy knows his birds. You guys won't be disappointed.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm in for doves. Where are y'all located?


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Interested in dove for sure. Pm sent.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

We are located in Ponce de Leon FL, just north of I-10 all fields are within 15 miles of the interstate exit all will be north of I-10


----------



## mw2013 (Sep 3, 2013)

Fowlweather_13 said:


> If anybody is interested in dove or duck hunting for woodies and ring necks please pm me for price and dates. We have a large area of fields and ponds in Holmes County FL we are opening this area up to the public to offset some of our expenses. You are required to bring all you equipment and have all the proper license for hunting migratory birds in the state of FL. All we are offering is access to the field or pond with a member/guide to help you and a show you to your position in the dove field or where the blinds are. As of now the price is 25$ per gun at the dove shoots and 75 per gun on the ducks and if you want we can do a combo of morning ducks and afternoon dove. Please pm me if you have any questions.


I am looking for place in Holmes county to hunt ducks and dove.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

mw2013 pm me for details looking to pick up a few repeat guys to come hunt when we have shoot its 25 per dove hunt and 75 per duck hunt.


----------



## mw2013 (Sep 3, 2013)

Will pm you as soon as I get problem with sending pm resolved. Definitely interested.


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

Sent you a pm


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Bamabreeze1 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Dove and duck hunting*

I am interest please shoot me an email [email protected] or call me 850 324-8004


----------



## boninmj (Sep 26, 2013)

I am interested in the duck hunts. My e-mail is : [email protected]


----------



## Bamabreeze1 (Sep 22, 2013)

does anyone have contact info for fowlweather?


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you for the interest I am working on the fields as fast as possible we had great numbers of birds but this cool front has pushed the birds south so I am working the fields to try to get the numbers back up so we can have a shoot. I have a wedding opening day so I will not be hunting, but I have a friend having a shoot this is his info "We're hosting a dove hunt October 5th over a 120 acre corn field. Lots of birds in the field already, more show up every day. We're starting the hunt with skeet shooting at 10:30, a fish fry at 11:30, the afternoon in the fields and a bonfire after the hunt! Cost is $100/gun, $15 for non-shooters. This is a limited hunt, Contact Luke (850) 685-5890 to book your spot or answer any questions. "


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Due to weather and work this opening phase of dove season has been horrible along with the weather not cooperating it could drive a sportsman to drinking, I am still pounding the pavement looking for birds and fields that I can bring guest to because my personal fields are just not producing so far this year. I am very excited to have you guys contact info that has contacted me so far this year. I want to get together and plant a field together next year I have a few places that I want to plant next year and am looking for people to go in with me instead of asking people to pay per hunt. Please keep contacting me when you have a weekend open to hunt with the number of hunters that you have and hopefully we will get to work something out. As of now I am working on a hunt for Sunday it will be in north Holmes County. Dove season closes this Sunday and reopens Nov 16th Duck season opens Nov 23rd I will have some openings for duck hunts the earlier we can set a date the better looking to meet new people and trade hunts and fishing trips more than money if you have nothing to trade buying breakfast and pitching in on fuel will be appreciated. 

Thanks Dylan Skinner
Please email back and my number is 18503337040


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Dyla,
Trying to get info for sunday hunt!!

Call me....i texted and called your number.

Scott


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I hunted a place in Ponce a few years back called Quail Ridge, is this the same outfit?


----------



## USMC 0211 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey man I am interested in going. I am new to this forum and cannot figure out how to PM you. Can you please PM me or provide me the information for DOVE and DUCK.

Thanks,


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Interested in dove hunting. Pm sent


----------

